

Show HN: I jumped on a meme - SheenMe.me - JFitzDela
http://sheenme.me

======
WillyF
Is it Sheen Me dot me? Or Sheen Meme? Either one works.

I just went to check if AsSheenOnTV.com was taken. Apparently someone already
had that idea.

------
maresca
I never could understand how short-lived sites built off of memes can make any
real revenue. Anyone care to enlighten me with stories/numbers?

~~~
frankdenbow
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2176771>

------
tgrass
Just saw you launched this in a night from conception. Great job and good
luck. Please, keep us posted on numbers (visits and $)!

~~~
hessenwolf
Looks like the count is in the url.

------
JFitzDela
Well, for anyone still following, not quite sure what to think.

HN sent about 2000 uniques (between direct clicks and shares) with about 10000
page views on day 1. Then it died.... :)

I've reached out to a number of blogs to share the site and its initial
success, reached out to folks on Twitter, etc., and -- for whatever reason --
it just ain't happening.

It's that whatever reason part that I'm interested in now -- I think there was
ample opportunity built into the site for sharing, and a number of people
actually did use these tools. I'm at a complete loss, then, as to where it
went wrong.

Any thoughts on where I could have improved the social aspects? Or the site
itself?

Guess we'll see. It could still "go," but I don't have a lot of time and
resources at the moment to spend pushing it. It was fun to build and play
with, anyway. :)

\- John

------
kmfrk
Don't you need the rights to those photos?

------
JFitzDela
Thanks for the comments all! I'll take a closer look and reply ASAP (got the
"real job" thing distracting me at the moment).

For those who noticed: multivoting has been fixed (or at least mitigated).

This is fun! :)

------
JFitzDela
Will gladly accept any tips for features, monetization, etc.! Thanks guys!

~~~
frankdenbow
Nice job. I would say to try to do some t-shirts (there are some places online
doing this already but it is worth a shot)

~~~
joelackner
i agree. it's probably the most per transaction you can get out of this meme.

------
brk
No support for punctuation?

~~~
mathgladiator
And hyphens

<http://sheenme.me/view/160>

